# [SOLVED] SATA DVD-RW problems

## My_World

I have the following problem with my SATA DVD-RW drive.

It fails to read any CD or DVD and if I dmesg I get the following output:

```

sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: <6>cdb[0]=0x0 00 00 00 00 00 00

sr: Current: sense key=0x4

    ASC=0x8 ASCQ=0x4

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400000 action 0x0

ata3.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x1 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (device error)

ata3: EH complete

sr 2:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

   : Current: sense key=0x4

    ASC=0x8 ASCQ=0x4

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400000 action 0x0

ata3.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x1 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (device error)

ata3: EH complete

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400000 action 0x0

ata3.00: (BMDMA stat 0x0)

ata3.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x1 stat 0x51 err 0x20 (device error)

ata3: EH complete

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400000 action 0x0

ata3.00: (BMDMA stat 0x0)

ata3.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x1 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (device error)

ata3: EH complete

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400000 action 0x0

ata3.00: (BMDMA stat 0x0)

ata3.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x1 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (device error)

ata3: EH complete

sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: <6>cdb[0]=0x43 43 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00

sr: Current: sense key=0x4

    ASC=0x8 ASCQ=0x4

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400000 action 0x0

ata3.00: (BMDMA stat 0x0)

ata3.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x1 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (device error)

ata3: EH complete

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400000 action 0x0

ata3.00: (BMDMA stat 0x0)

ata3.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x1 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (device error)

ata3: EH complete

sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: <6>cdb[0]=0x0 00 00 00 00 00 00

sr: Current: sense key=0x4

    ASC=0x8 ASCQ=0x4

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400000 action 0x0

ata3.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x1 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (device error)

```

The thing that really creaps me out is that ther error keep on repeating! By this I mean if I do the follwoing:

```

tail -f /var/log/messages

```

the message keeps on producing itself without stopping.

```

Nov 22 18:38:31 my kernel: ata3: EH complete

Nov 22 18:38:31 my kernel: sr 2:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Nov 22 18:38:31 my kernel:    : Current: sense key=0x4

Nov 22 18:38:31 my kernel:     ASC=0x8 ASCQ=0x4

Nov 22 18:38:33 my kernel: ata3: EH complete

Nov 22 18:38:33 my kernel: sr: Current: sense key=0x4

Nov 22 18:38:33 my kernel:     ASC=0x8 ASCQ=0x4

Nov 22 18:38:35 my kernel: sr: Current: sense key=0x4

Nov 22 18:38:35 my kernel:     ASC=0x8 ASCQ=0x4

Nov 22 18:38:35 my kernel: sr 2:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Nov 22 18:38:35 my kernel:    : Current: sense key=0x4

Nov 22 18:38:35 my kernel:     ASC=0x8 ASCQ=0x4

Nov 22 18:38:37 my kernel: ata3: EH complete

Nov 22 18:38:38 my last message repeated 3 times

Nov 22 18:38:38 my kernel: sr: Current: sense key=0x4

Nov 22 18:38:38 my kernel:     ASC=0x8 ASCQ=0x4

Nov 22 18:38:38 my kernel: ata3: EH complete

```

I have a SATA only system, no IDE devices with /dev/sda & /dev/sdb as a RAID0 setup.

I'm not sure what is going on here, so if any more info is needed then just shout.

 :Smile: 

----------

## My_World

No one with even an idea where I should look or start troubleshooting?

 :Sad: 

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

I just setup my sata dvd-r player (plextor  PX-760SA) and it's working fine 

Here is my kernel config for the sata dvd-r player :

```
Device Drivers ----> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support ----> [] (nothing)

                              ----> SCSI Device support ----> <*> SCSI Disk support

                                                                           <*> SCSI CDROM support

                                                                           <*> SCSI generic support

                              -----> Serial ATA (prod) and parallel ATA (experimental) support ----> <*> ATA device support

                                                                                                                                 <*> Pickup your chipset driver

                                                                                                                                 < > Generic ATA support (don't if it's good to disable this but working fine without this enable)

```

After just need to add this  *Quote:*   

> libata.atapi_enabled=1

  in the grub.conf, for exemple :

 *Quote:*   

> title=Gentoo-Linux 2.6.19
> 
> root (hd0,1)
> 
> kernel /vmlinuz ro root=/dev/sdb3 libata.atapi_enabled=1 "irqpoll" video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3 vga=0x318

 

I'm Running kernel 2.6.19-rc5, asus P5W DH Deluxe, sata hardware Raid0, sata dvd-r player, scsi harddrive

Hope this help you   :Smile: 

See you and good luck

Jjeje007

----------

## My_World

Thank you for the reply, will try it out asap and report back!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## My_World

All I needed was the libata.atapi_enabled=1 part in my boot loader (lilo) and it seems to be working now!

Thanks again!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Paapaa

 *Jjeje007 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I just setup my sata dvd-r player (plextor  PX-760SA) and it's working fine 
> 
> Here is my kernel config for the sata dvd-r player :
> ...

 

I don't think you need SCSI generic support at all.

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133
> 
> scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PLEXTOR  DVDR   PX-760A   1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
> 
> sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
> ...

 

That why i enable scsi CDROM support ... but maybe i don't need ?

Any way i need scsi because i've got an scsi controller card so i will see (Just emerge kernel 2.6.19-rc6   :Very Happy:  )

See you and good new for you My_World

Jjeje007

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

Ok You don't need at all to enable :

 *Quote:*   

> <*> SCSI generic support

 

I just found if this is enable you will have an device sgX and an device srX point both to your sata dvd player

----------

